# Garage Door gap



## Jinglebob (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a two car garage with space at the bottom when closed on each end. The space is about three inches high and lets leaves, snow and dust into the garage. I have seen "sweeps," and garage door thresholds online that are glue in or attached I guess by screws. This is a new/old house for us and I know nothing about garage doors. What's a good solution or product for my problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2009)

What is the door made of? Are there any adjustments so you can lower the door without having a space at the top? Is the gap uniform all across the bottom? Post a pic if you can.


----------



## Jinglebob (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry it took awhile to get back to you as I don't live there for another three weeks. The door is original it seems so that would make it thirty years old. Wood trim with sometype of pressed fiber panels. The gaps on on each end and 12 to 16 inch length. The center of the door rest fully on the concrete. There is a rubber weather strip attached across the full width. The gaps are at most 1.5 in. in height creating a wedge shape. Perhaps a section of threshold cut to length and glued in place at both areas would work. I didn't see any readly available adjustment points on the sides of the door. Thanks again.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2009)

I would suggest taking off the weather stripping. Then closing to door and take some measurements of the space between the door and the garage floor. Cut some filler strips from the same dimensional wood as the garage door, you will be making two wedges. After you get your wedges cut then fit them to the door and predrill holes in the wedges and into the door with a small drill bit. Now take the wedges and paint them on all sides. After the paint is dry secure them to the door with some decking screws, then reinstall your weatherstripping. Close the door and admire your handy work. Shouldn't be to hard of a job but remember to sceure the door when you are working on it so it doesn't close on you. Good luck. :2cents:


----------



## Jinglebob (Dec 21, 2009)

That sounds like an ideal way to handle my problem. I now have a new project.


----------

